# TEST WE in Winterberg am 11. Oktober



## Maui (21. September 2009)

Am Sonntag den 11. Oktober kann endlich die 2010 Palette getestet werden. Keiler/Pudel  WC/DH und was es sonst noch so schönes vom Bistensee gibt. KoWa Gabeln stehen auch zum Test bereit.

Aber bitte anmelden: [email protected]


----------



## Morti (21. September 2009)

sehr schön, darauf hab ich gewartet 

keiler wc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LaiNico (21. September 2009)

Maui schrieb:


> Am Sonntag den 11. Oktober kann endlich die 2010 Palette getestet werden. Keiler/Pudel  WC/DH und was es sonst noch so schönes vom Bistensee gibt. Ko*n*a Gabeln stehen auch zum Test bereit.


ko*w*a


----------



## bikeburnz (23. September 2009)

das wird rocken


----------



## Iceman79 (23. September 2009)

...klingt interesant!


----------



## tadea nuts (12. Oktober 2009)

Der Testtag war klasse.Zwar mieses Wetter, aber geniale Testbikes.
Danke dafür!


----------



## LeichteGranate (12. Oktober 2009)

Hast du mal die Kowas näher angeschaut?
Würde mich seeeeeeeehr interessieren!


----------



## Iceman79 (12. Oktober 2009)

Naja, ich dürfte ja nicht Teil nehmen


----------



## tadea nuts (12. Oktober 2009)

Angeschaut habe ich die Kowas schon - sehen sehr solide aus. Ich habe den Pudel DH und den Keiler DH WC getestet, da waren sie allerdings nicht verbaut.


----------



## michar (13. Oktober 2009)

Iceman79 schrieb:


> Naja, ich dürfte ja nicht Teil nehmen



?


----------



## Maui (13. Oktober 2009)

ich bin mal de Keiler WC gefahren .  
16,3 kg DH bike is irgendwie schon anders  und da waren keine edlen kurbeln oder so dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

